# Shawn Marion tonight



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel Shawn deserves some props.

His line: 22pts/15rebs/1stl/4blks

He's also the only other player, besides Tim Duncan, to get at least a double-double in every game so far in the young season and is currently leading the league in RPG, at 13.0.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

carrrnuttt said:


> I feel Shawn deserves some props.
> 
> His line: 22pts/15rebs/1stl/4blks
> 
> He's also the only other player, besides Tim Duncan, to get at least a double-double in every game so far in the young season and is currently leading the league in RPG, at 13.0.



this is why he is one of the top fantasy players!

but yes, props to the Matrix


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion is a beast. 20 PPG with no plays ran for him, and pound for pound the leagues best rebounder.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I hope this will be the year he becomes a serious contender for defensive player of the year. I always think he would get a nod for at least a defensive team mention, but he gets no love whatsoever. He's a 10 rbd,2 stl,2 blk man.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Nothing surprising, he's been doing it for years now. With Amare out, more fans should notice Marion.

But for suns fans, this shouldnt come as a shock.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, Marion is a damn good player quite consistently. Unfortunately, because he lacks any 1v1 moves, is so athletic, and does things so effortlessly, no one really considers him an elite player. But he definitely is. I'd take him over guys like Rashard Lewis and Peja.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

EHL said:


> I'd take him over guys like Rashard Lewis and Peja.


Who wouldn't?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Who wouldn't?


Kings fans.......


----------



## The-Future-Phenom (Oct 4, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> Nothing surprising, he's been doing it for years now. With Amare out, more fans should notice Marion.
> 
> But for suns fans, this shouldnt come as a shock.




He's Mr. Consistant. I hope that this year he finally gets the recognition he deserves. It's about time!!!


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

The-Future-Phenom said:


> He's Mr. Consistant. I hope that this year he finally gets the recognition he deserves. It's about time!!!


Yeah, The Matrix has gotten no love outside of Phoenix since hes stepped onto the NBA hardwood. Hes been my favorite player since his rookie year and I have always loved him. I almost think he would rather it be the way it is, flying under the radar and just doing his own thing. But it would be nice to hear at least something about him every once in awhile. He's 6'7" and leading the world in boards. To me, hes on a fast track to the All-Star game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love Marion. He is like Mr. Everything. NO way we would've been as good as we were w/o him last yr. He is so valuable for a guy everyone doesn't get recognized. Don't see why it's so important that he doesn't create his shot as well as everyone else. He still gets his. Some call that garbage points. We don't get his 20 or 13 boards, we don't win games. Simple as that. Not garbage by any means.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Marion is probably the most underrated player in the NBA. He should have won Defensive Player last year. If he keeps playing this way he should have it locked up this year.


----------

